# Tow Vechicle And Their Mpg



## dlm maintenance (Apr 1, 2008)

I have a 06 GMC 2500HD. MPG sucks (11 mpg). I'm for looking TV MPG with and w/o TT. Can not any info from any manufactures.
Thanks for your inputs.


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Good Morning,

With my F-150 (see specs in sig.) I get 11 mpg when towing my 21RS. that's in mixed flatland and mountain driving. Without the trailer, I usually get 19-21 mpg but have gotten as high as 28 mpg with freeway driving only and keeping the speed down to 60 or so.

Walt


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

That is about right if you have the gas engine.

My Dodge Cummins gets 12-13 MPG pulling my 5er and about 18-20 on the freeway.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Might be some good info here for ya

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...mp;#entry308186


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

11-13 MPG towing our 31' 5th wheeler at 70 mph, no wind. Unloaded I see 15 mpg around town - 18 highway at 70 mph, 20 at 60 mph. That's for a 2WD Crew Cab F-250 with the 7.3L Powerstroke.


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

I have a 2004 GMC Sierra 2500HD with a 6.0L gasser. I get 12 to 15 MPG normal driving (depends on highway/local mix), and 9 to 10 while towing my 5er (depending on terrain and wind conditions).

Happy camping!
- Roger.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

2001 F350 4x4 supercrew longbox 7.3l diesel 4spd auto 3:73, 20mpg highway @65mph, 18mpg back and forth to work 30miles one way mixed back roads, highway and city. 16.5mpg towing a 03 25rss at 6000lbs @65mph mixed flats (NY) and mountans (PA) with me and the DW and 230lbs of fur. James


----------



## Stan (Aug 9, 2006)

My 1996 F250 Diesel (TV), averaged 11.5 mpg on a recent 2700 mile trip from Chicago to the Adirondacks and back. On the highway I get around 17-18 which is the same as my 2005 Tahoe


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

These mpg postings are difficult to compare if everyone does not post the specifics of their rigs and the mph at which they tow. My 06 RAM ctd quad-cab, 4x4, 4- speed auto gets 11mpg accoridng to the overhead lie-o-meter towing a 33', 8100 lb dry wieght fiver at 70mph. That is on the generally flat lands of FL. 
It's mpg has suffered with the limited availability of the LSD diesel. Now most of it is ULSD and you can tell the mpg difference. Many of the truck stop lanes offer LSD, so we try to look for it. PCM


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

As other's said, depending on conditions, 11 may be good while towing!









The newer diesels get worse on fuel economy. I got 9.7 mpg going out west with my F350 and 28RSDS. 10.5 mpg if I take it easy around MI. Solo, you can see 19mpg highway if you take it slowly (60-65mph) and around 14mpg city again, taking it VERY easy. Drive like I do when in DW's car, and I'll get single digits.









No one has to post Mileage for 3/4 ton and higher trucks, so they don't. I think it's because they hate to share the bad news...


----------



## 4fun_timers (Dec 16, 2007)

I get 17mpg (average) around town and highway combination. When towing I get 8 mpg at 70mph and 9.5mpg at 65. This is all in the flats. When I towed my (used to have) 21RS in the mountains, I got 8mpg. It was 800lb's less than my current 26RKS. I figure its not to bad for a 4X4 Crew.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nathan said:


> As other's said, depending on conditions, 11 may be good while towing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here !! No complaints.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

We have an '07 Toyota Tundra Double Cab and average 20mpg w/o TT (we hit our high mark of 26mpg in the Teton Mtns







). Mpg while towing has held pretty constant at 10mpg except when we got some bad gas! These numbers reflect 2 different drivers, combine all kinds of weather on mixed roads/mixed conditions, and include some serious mountain driving ... after all, we do live in northern New England and just returned from the Tetons & Big Horns with a fully loaded camper. I have no complaints (in fact, have I said recently that I LOVE MY TUNDRA!!!???)


----------



## Junebug (Aug 10, 2008)

We get a dismal but constant 9.8 MPG towing our 08 28RSDS with our 5.4L Expedition gasser with 3.55 gears. I keep the speedo at 64-65 MPH and keep the overdrive turned off to give the tranny some help; this keeps the 5.4 turning at 2600 RPM.


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

hmm, had to do the conversions... hope they are right

I get about 12mpg towing my 26rs without water ect.. I get around 21 mpg when I commute in to work. Most of my driving is fairly flat. Again like others have stated it depends on the weather, with a head wind I am between 20L/100km and 25L/100km when towing but with a tail wind I can get 12-14L/100km. But usually with normal conditions I get around 12mpg or 20L/100km. I also usually go 90km-100km/hm, usually closer to the 90km/h rather save that little bit of fuel and get more beer.

Have a 2008 Chev Silverado crew 4x4 with 4.10gears.

Kos


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

RLW7302 said:


> I have a 2004 GMC Sierra 2500HD with a 6.0L gasser. I get 12 to 15 MPG normal driving (depends on highway/local mix), and 9 to 10 while towing my 5er (depending on terrain and wind conditions).


Same here. I have 2007 Chevy 2500HD Crew Cab, with the 4:10 rear axle ratio. Over the 3000 miles or so that I've pulled our 29BHS (about 6800# loaded), I get a fairly steady 9.3 mpg.

Without the Outback, I get 13-15 mpg, if I'm cruising on the interstate (the mpg goes down the more I go past 65 mph). Around town though, I get 11-13 mpg, depending on the traffic situation.

Not great, but I bought the truck to pull the Outback and I only drive 15 miles to work and back each day. If I had to commute to work further, I'd be looking for an older car that gets better fuel economy.

Mike


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Your mpg sucks? Try this on for size, Hoss. '02 Ford F150 Supercrew. 16-17mpg highway unloaded. 7-8mpg towing. Add wind and I get 6mpg. I live in West Texas so saying "add wind" is nonsensical. I should say "subtract wind" and that would be a deviation from the norm.

Odd thing... this last trip. We had an anomaly and got noticeably better mileage - even DW commented on it without my having mentioned it. Have to get back to you on this one. I don't want to say anything without investigating further. We added something to our rig and this was a surprise out of nowhere.

-CC


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

OK - I will do it... I will admit what our F350 gasser does for MPG:

This weekend we went from 700 feet up to 5,000 feet and then back down. We averaged about 9.5mpg pulling the Roo with bikes and water. This is with a K&N air intake and a Superchip (and my DH driving) I can drive the same truck over to the coast and back with no trailer and get 17mpg. As a daily driver (with the DH driving) it averages about 11.5.


----------



## hooked2 (Jul 16, 2007)

I just came back from a 2200 mile round trip from FL to Pa. I got 8.5 mpg with shell gas and 9.5 with BP gas and averaged 9.0 for whole trip. TV is 1999 f250 super duty w/ v10, K&N cool air intake and duel exhaust. pulling a 28bhs outback. doing 60 to 65 mph. using O/D when going 63 mph and above.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> OK - I will do it... I will admit what our F350 gasser does for MPG:
> 
> This weekend we went from 700 feet up to 5,000 feet and then back down. We averaged about 9.5mpg pulling the Roo with bikes and water. This is with a K&N air intake and a Superchip (and my DH driving) I can drive the same truck over to the coast and back with no trailer and get 17mpg. As a daily driver (with the DH driving) it averages about 11.5.


Yea..but didn't you go to Wickiup? Hwy 58 is a steep incline for sure!


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Okay, I guess I'll chime in now.

07.5 Dodge Ram 2500 Mega Cab 4X4 - you won't get any worse than this in the Dodge (diesel) realm:

avg 10.5MPG towing, avg 16MPG unloaded highway. All figures were hand-calculated - no lie-o-meter numbers! Just one caveat, my truck is fairly new and these numbers_ should_ improve as the diesel engine breaks in. Hopefully.

That said, nothing can compare to the towing experience of this machine! 650ft/lb of torque, a 6-speed automatic tranny and a factory Jake-brake. The 5.9 Cummins gets much better mileage and I hate all the new emissions junk; but the tranny, massive torque and the Jake-brake are well worth the MPG cost!!!


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

collinsfam_tx said:


> Your mpg sucks? Try this on for size, Hoss. '02 Ford F150 Supercrew. 16-17mpg highway unloaded. 7-8mpg towing. Add wind and I get 6mpg. I live in West Texas so saying "add wind" is nonsensical. I should say "subtract wind" and that would be a deviation from the norm.
> 
> Odd thing... this last trip. We had an anomaly and got noticeably better mileage - even DW commented on it without my having mentioned it. Have to get back to you on this one. I don't want to say anything without investigating further. We added something to our rig and this was a surprise out of nowhere.
> 
> -CC


CC,

It wasn't a tow truck that you added to your rig was it?









That would definitely be an added surprise out of nowhere, and definitely would help YOUR mileage.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> OK - I will do it... I will admit what our F350 gasser does for MPG:
> 
> This weekend we went from 700 feet up to 5,000 feet and then back down. We averaged about 9.5mpg pulling the Roo with bikes and water. This is with a K&N air intake and a Superchip (and my DH driving) I can drive the same truck over to the coast and back with no trailer and get 17mpg. As a daily driver (with the DH driving) it averages about 11.5.


Yea..but didn't you go to Wickiup? Hwy 58 is a steep incline for sure!
[/quote]

Yes - I left the little down ward motion to Wickiup - the GPS said we were camping at 4200 feet. Hwy 58 scares me - I have yet to pull the trailer over that pass....







eeeeekkkkkkkkkk!


----------



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm a little dissappointed in my setup. I just got the 2500HD duramax with 5spd allison. I was under the impression that towing something like the 21rs would barely be noticeable behind the truck. The truck pulls it fine with plenty of power but I only get 12mpg and that is on pretty flat roads. I also have been babying it running at around 62mph. I guess I was expecting more like 14mpg+. Oh well. It's more comfortable for the family so I can't complain and I have nothing to worry about as far overweight safety, etc. Thank god diesel has been dropping rapidly.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Silvrsled said:


> I'm a little dissappointed in my setup. I just got the 2500HD duramax with 5spd allison. I was under the impression that towing something like the 21rs would barely be noticeable behind the truck. The truck pulls it fine with plenty of power but I only get 12mpg and that is on pretty flat roads. I also have been babying it running at around 62mph. I guess I was expecting more like 14mpg+. Oh well. It's more comfortable for the family so I can't complain and I have nothing to worry about as far overweight safety, etc. Thank god diesel has been dropping rapidly.


Uh yeah, you hardly notice it while towing.... You will always notice it while filling up...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> I'm a little dissappointed in my setup. I just got the 2500HD duramax with 5spd allison. I was under the impression that towing something like the 21rs would barely be noticeable behind the truck. The truck pulls it fine with plenty of power but I only get 12mpg and that is on pretty flat roads. I also have been babying it running at around 62mph. I guess I was expecting more like 14mpg+. Oh well. It's more comfortable for the family so I can't complain and I have nothing to worry about as far overweight safety, etc. Thank god diesel has been dropping rapidly.


Uh yeah, you hardly notice it while towing.... You will always notice it while filling up...








[/quote]

Now that (while painful) is funny!!


----------



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

Nathan said:


> Uh yeah, you hardly notice it while towing.... You will always notice it while filling up...


Ain't that the truth.


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Now that (while painful) is funny!!


x2

Kos


----------



## uhls1986 (Mar 20, 2008)

I get aroung 12 mpg pulling a 21 rs with a dodge 2500 diesel......Chris


----------



## Cheyenne (Oct 15, 2007)

We tow our 31RQS with a full fresh water tank & bikes through the Adirondacks with a Dodge RAM 2500 megacab 6.7L diesel and get 10.5-13mpg, depending quite a bit on how fast I want to get there







.

On one trip back home we were behind a semi at a safe distance with a decent tail wind and got 15 mpg calculated.







Haven't repeated that.....

On the highway with no trailer I've done 18-22mpg - again depending on my how deep I sink my right foot into the go pedal....

Earlier in the summer the best strategy was to fill the truck up with diesel right when we got home from a trip to save $$ as the price climbed. Now I'm leaving it empty till we absolutely need to fill it, hoping the price will fall some more. Glad prices are coming down


----------



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

My 2000 F350 crew cab 4x4 DRW 7.3L w/4:10 gears towing or not in the eastern part of virginia gets 12mpg. However, I did have a slight rear brake drag issue and have just got it fixed so I hope to see a little improvement.


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

I don't put much stock into mileage claims. Too many variables. One that I don't see mentioned is the ability to fill the tank completely. From my experience, even when I think I'm topping it off, I may have missed the mark. Can make a big difference in mpg. Not sure why but suspect it has something to do with how quickly the fuel is pumped into the tank and the amount of air that is keeping the tank from filling completely. I didn't realize that this occurred until a station attendant in Oregon took about half the morning to fill my tank. *The attendant told me Oregon law requires the station attendant to fill the tank. Gotta love Oregon*. The guy claimed the only way to really fill the tank was to pump the fuel very slowly. When he finished it took quite a bit more than I anticipated and I was checking the ground for a big slippery wet spot.

My mileage log for first 2 and 1/2 years.

Before Outback. Never pulled anything. 26,000 mixed miles. 16.14 mpg -- Best tank 19.92 Worst 9.53.

Average mileage round trip to Minnesota, 5560 miles = 17.47 
Average mileage round trip to Washington, 3819 miles = 17.24

With Outback. Less than 1500 miles. 11.5 to 12 at 55 to 60 mph.

My F250 has a 3.73 rear end. I suspect with a 4.10 all the above would drop by a mile or two.


----------



## Larry M (Sep 26, 2006)

2001 Dodge 3500 4x4 Cummins HO Six-speed Manual towing a 2006 27RLS Sidney/w 15" LR-D Radial tires. 13+ MPG at 55 MPH, drops to 11+ at 65 MPG. So here's a one ton dually not afraid to post the fuel usage. 
Of note: The original tires on the trailer were bias ply and one failed at 14,000 miles. The radial replacements give better fuel mileage.

Larry M.


----------



## zookeeper (Apr 19, 2008)

My 95 Dodge 2500 V10 4x4 auto w/3.54 got 9mpg last trip, a lot of up and down with curves. First trip we took it on to Topeka KS. it got only 6.5mpg at 70mph freeway. Did some changing on the exhuast to get the 9mpg. Unloaded I'm only getting 10. Still working and changing things to try to up it a little more.

David


----------



## grover738 (Mar 4, 2008)

I get between 10.5 and 14 (depending on speed, wind & proximity to a semi) towing my 28krs with my '96 F250 crew cab 5-speed manual with the 3.73 rear end and a stock 7.3 powerstroke (269,xxx miles & running strong!) w/ K&N filter.

Scouring craigslist for a cheap high-rise topper, I'm running with no topper right now and I gotta believe a high rise and removing the sun visor will add a half mile per gallon or so.....

Not enough data to comment on mileage without camper.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Scoutr2 said:


> I have a 2004 GMC Sierra 2500HD with a 6.0L gasser. I get 12 to 15 MPG normal driving (depends on highway/local mix), and 9 to 10 while towing my 5er (depending on terrain and wind conditions).


Same here. I have 2007 Chevy 2500HD Crew Cab, with the 4:10 rear axle ratio. Over the 3000 miles or so that I've pulled our 29BHS (about 6800# loaded), I get a fairly steady 9.3 mpg.

Without the Outback, I get 13-15 mpg, if I'm cruising on the interstate (the mpg goes down the more I go past 65 mph). Around town though, I get 11-13 mpg, depending on the traffic situation.

Not great, but I bought the truck to pull the Outback and I only drive 15 miles to work and back each day. If I had to commute to work further, I'd be looking for an older car that gets better fuel economy.

Mike
[/quote]

Sounds like my suburban.....but i do drive with a heavy foot and i am confident if i slowed to speed limits....I would get much better mileage


----------



## LostHighway (Jul 23, 2007)

OK I've only had my Excursion since Feb of this year. It's just got a little over 13k on the odo. On our trip to Ft. Wilderness this June with 4 adults and 2 children. pulling our 28RSDS we averaged 11mpg into some head winds and some good storms, never went over 65. (was avg about 13mpg through flat Indiana) Ive been averaging about 13 mpg around town and 18+ on Highway trips. Though while the weather is nice the EX stays in the garage and I bike to work.

I can't say enough how glad I was to switch to DIESEL.


----------



## TennesseeOutback1 (Feb 1, 2008)

I've got a 06 Chevy HD2500 w/ 6.0L. Driving around town I am lucky to get 12MPG. My MPG on the truck stays right around 11.6-.8. The last time I towed to Pigeon Forge along I-81 & I-40 I was getting about 9, which I was really shocked.

With gas the way it is if I had it to do over again I would have found me a low mileage 7.3 F250/350 or Excursion and then bought a little gas beater car to run around in. And to be honest if I could sell the truck I would do that now.


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

2006 Dodge 3500. 2000 mi trip to florida and back, averaged 13 mpg. That is by amount of fuel bought and overall mileage. Overhead normally says around 13 as well.

Empty on the overhead (I haven't taken any long trips empty) reads as high as 23, over one hundred mile trip it settled out at 21.


----------

